# Advice on current set-up please...



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi guy's, I've got my stuff together somewhat but I'm not quite sure about the sound and I was wondering if someone wouldn't mind helping me out. I 'think' my bass is a bit boomy and I "think" I should be getting more volume out of my surrounds.... 
Here's what I've got - 

Center - JBL EC35 
Fronts - SVS02M's
Sub - Serwin Vega CLSC-15S
Surrounds - Infinity cheapo's
Receiver - Onkyo 609

I'll try and post a few pictures of the set up. For speaker type (front) do I select bi-amp or normal (what is bi-amp?) What Hz should I select / what is full band?


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like my pictures are too large and it's 11:30 so I'm off to bed but I'll try and resize and repost them tomorrow. Appreciate and advice or guidance here - cheers.


----------



## bribowsky (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello hayabusa,

I would first recommend that you run audyssey on your receiver; that will take care of alot of the settings you have questions on automatically. You can always turn it off if you don't like the results.

So, to your specific quetions; you will likely want normal instead of bi-amp. Bi-amp allows you to essentially force the receiver to see one speaker as two, allowing you to give the high frequency driver and low frequency driver their own dedicated power channel. This would essentially take you from a possible 7.0 to only 5.0, as the other two channels would be used for the bi-amp of two speakers, usually the front mains. To do this,both your receiver and speakers must be capable. Your speakers will have two sets of binding posts each, rather than just one set, if they are capable.

Full range is best if you either don't have a sub, or your mains do well with reproducing bass content and you want them to play the low stuff along with your sub. Hard to say what freq you should pick, just play around with different settings and see what sounds best. 80 is a good place to start. Again, audyssey will do this for you automatically.

Same for surround level. If you dont have a way to meassure (spl meter)the best way to get them set right is... Audyssey.

The sub is all about position; just a move of a few inches can make a big difference. If it is "boomy" and in a corner or against the wall, try moving it away from the wall a foot or so. It could all be boundary gain causing it,and this could be all you need to do. Thats the easy answer. But you should really do the sub crawl test to make sure you have it in the proper location to start. It can make a HUGE difference. You should be able to find plenty of info on it by simply searching the forums here.

Sorry for the long post, but hopefully it helped answer some of your questions.


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Bri, I actually have tried the Audessy and I had to turn the sub and center up, and wanted to turn the rear surrounds up too but I haven't been able to as of yet. Thanks for the bi-amp explanation.


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Any suggestions on how to select Hz? Here's my room layout - quite open..

















[/ATTACH]


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

a few more... I was able to get rid of a real bad cash of subwoofer hum by putting one of those doo dads on the comcast cable before the cable box  but I'm still unclear about the Hz settings - jusst get the feeling that the Auddessy isn't working too well


----------

